# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  مفارقات..

## أمة الستير

سِكَّتنا- يا سيدي منذ البداية- تفترق...

حينما لملمت حقائبي وهاجرت ؛ من صَدَفة ملأتها قلوب الأحبة بذلا وعطاء،وتنشقت فيها عبير المحبة وتنفست فيها الود كما نتنفس الهواء العليل في أصيل يوم جميل ؛
حينما هاجرت إلى عش لم أكن أعلم عنه سوى أنه دفء تُنسى فيه الهموم وتُمنح فيه السعادة ويُتبادل فيه الود والاهتمام،لم يدر بخلدي للحظة أن ذلك العش لم يكن عشا بل شباك عنكبوت ،نُسج لأعلق فيه فلا أحيا فيه ولا أموت.
من أول لحظة ،علمت أن حلمي الجميل تبخر وأن اللون الوردي الذي عشقني ؛لغير رجعة قد ولى و رحل .
أشحت بوجهي عن سحابة أرادت خنقي ،ظننتها سحابة صيف عابرة ،ورفعت عيني إلى السماء في محاولة لفهم ما يجري.
اللعبة بدأت وأنا لم أوقع على خيار اسمه التراجع ،لا بد أن أمضي فإما أن أنتصر و إما أن أقضي .
هذي الخيوط التي لفتني لم تعرف يوما كنه الحياة؛ ولم تجهد نفسها لتطلع على عالم الأعماق ولا يستهيوها فعل ذلك.
خيوط بحق قنوعة زاهدة !!!

أما أنا فأنى لي من القناعة والزهد ؛ وهذي الدماء التي تجري في عروقي تضخها عوالم الأعماق؟؟؟
أنى لي أن أتحرر من عالم امتلكته وامتلكني ؟؟؟ 
أنى لي أن أنسلخ من جذوري وأتنكرلأصلي ؟؟؟
..............................  .................... ..........
يا سيدي ،سِكَّتنا - منذ البداية- تفترق ،
فأنا أتنفس الدفء وتسقيني لغة العيون ..
أذرف عبراتي مع الديمة وأ بتسم لإشراقة الشمس.. 
أنا يا سيدي أحلق مع الفراش و أهيم في سماء العصافير أشدو لها فتتعلم العزف من ألحاني..
أنتحب لذبول القمر وأحزن لسقوط أوراق الخريف كيف لفظتها أمها بعد طول عناق..و أحكي حكايا الربيع وتحكيني ..

و أنت تتقن لغة الصمت 
بوحك صمت وغضبك صمت وجفاؤك صمت وكبرك صمت، 
وأنا الكلام أنجبه وينجبني.. أغذيه حبا فينمو ،ويغذيني أحلاما فأسمو..

كلامك أرقام وحفوف وكلامي عبرات وحروف ،فهل سكتانا ستلتقي؟

يا سيدي سكتانا حتما تفترق..
أنت ترى في الشجرة ثمارها وأرى لون الحياة فيها 
ترى الوردة ..جمالها يغريك ..تقطفها..تزين –حينا - منضدتك بها.. ثم ما تلبث-بين يديك- أن تذبل وتموت ،وأنا يا سيدي ،الوردة أسقيها ولا تمتد يدي لتجنيها لأنني أعلم أن الورد إن قطف ذبل.. و أن الجمال إن لم يُسق مات و أفل ..
أنت ترى في البحر أمواجه العاتية ورحلة غير آمنة لركابه ،ونكهة سمكه تستهويك ، 
وأرى فيه سيل أمنياتي واختلاج عواطفي وهديرخفقاتي وسري الدفين في قيعانه.
بيتي من أحلام وعبق وبيتك – يا سيدي- برج عاجي "لا سهل فيُرتقى" ولا شوك فيُتقى. 
..............................  .................... .................
يا سيدي ،ألم أقل لك – منذ البداية - أن سكتينا تفترق ؟؟؟ 
فدعني ألتقط الشمس وأقطف النجوم وأتنشق عبير الياسمين .
ودم لصمتك وجفائك وصهوتك حتى يأتيك اليقين.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً ... ملكة أدبية رائعة

----------


## أمة الستير

وجزاكم كل خير وأحسن إليكم.

----------


## أم هانئ

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك أختنا الكريمة

----------


## ذ محمد حرصي

المفارقات في الأصل لازمة للوجود البشري،وأجمل ما في هذه المفارقات أنها تحفزنا على الكتابة.

----------


## أمة الستير

> جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك أختنا الكريمة


 وجزاك كل خير و أحسن إليك أختنا الفاضلة.
شرفت بمرورك.

----------


## أمة الستير

> المفارقات في الأصل لازمة للوجود البشري،وأجمل ما في هذه المفارقات أنها تحفزنا على الكتابة.


صدقتم ،إنها سنة الحياة.
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم وردكم.

----------


## أمة الستير

> المفارقات في الأصل لازمة للوجود البشري،وأجمل ما في هذه المفارقات أنها تحفزنا على الكتابة.


بوركتم على مروركم وردكم.

----------

